# Looking for a new life....help!!!!!



## cotton32 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello all,

Hopefully someone can help me start in the right place. My wife and I are both teachers and we are looking to move to Portugal from the US and start a new life in gorgeous Portugal. We both are certified high school history teachers and we could teach english also. Where do we start? Should we go to the Portuguese Embassy and secure visas? What type of visas? We spent a month in the Algarve last summer and we fell in love with the place and we are looking to relocate next summer 2010. How much money should we put away in savings? Health insurance? I know this is a lot!!!! But we need a little guidance and who could be better than a bunch of ex-pats!!!!!!

Bem Dia

Cotton


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Cotton,
welcome to the forum. You are correct that your first port of call should be the Portuguese embassy, as you will require a visa before coming here that will allow you to work. Work is available for teachers of quality but you may have to get jobs before coming here.
The cash you need depends on many things; are you buying a home or renting? You will need a car, new would be nice but that will set you back at least 15,000 euros.
Health insurance is again available and there are a lot of health plans, these are online.
International Health Insurance, Expatriate and Traveller Medical Cover
Lastly good luck or boa sorte.


----------

